# August Photo of the Month 2020



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Heading into fall, my mother always started looking for twinsets for school. It's August and even though I am headed back to the classroom, these twin sets are more my speed.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: Fixed the opening message. Following sentence was removed from it:



> It's summer again (in the Northern Hemisphere) and also those cute, awesome, spring-to-early-summer foals and foaling season are here!


It was accidentally left when I copied the last month opening message as the opening message for this month (as I usually do) and replaced it with the updated theme. So this month isn't about foals and summer, you can use any photo that is horse-related.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This is my favorite horsey photo. Sometimes Shadow did not joust the best in shows, but on this day, we had performed in two shows and both were good. We had done a really good job. We were both tired but happy and felt completely in tune with one another. I think it shows in the photo.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Skippy, all gussied up for a photo shoot at our ranch. 

Photo by Erson Aguada of Kiss and Tell Photography.


----------



## CurlyJammer (Nov 24, 2019)

A connection


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I absolutely love how free and happy my mare looks in this picture. I'd love to bring my lower leg under my body and pull my shoulders back, but she looks so happy it doesn't really matter. She was 17 or 18 years old in this picture, and is now 26 and retired. Some days I really do miss our adventures together even though she's happy in her current life as well.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Her best jump ever💗


----------



## huntseat11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Letting my boy out for the first time after bringing him home.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

House and Horse sitting a few years ago. One of my favorite horsey pics. I had just caught the palomino gelding after a huge blowup and major panic. All was calm now and I felt like a real horsewoman again. These were the first horses I had cared for in several years and the ones that started my slow climb back into horse life. I will always have a soft spot for these two.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Maddie with Iris, and Iris' first day outside in the field since birth.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This is one of my favorite pix of my trainer with my Filly during her 1st lesson .... he's always been very gentle with horses and this captures the beginning trust between them.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My favorite time of day by far is sunset.....


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Riding in the open wide world. He makes me feel free and gives me equilibrium.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

